# Today's Pyschic Reading



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today was the day that we had our annual reading with Sonya Fitzpatrick, Pet Pyschic. BTW -- she is going to be on Kelly Ribbica's program this Friday morning if anyone is interested in watching.

Anyway -- without further ado, here's how the conversation went today.

Just as soon as Sonya and I finished saying hello, Tilly chimed in and told Sonya that she wasn't feeling good. Sonya asked me which one of the 3 had been at the Vet's yesterday. I said that it was Tilly and she said that Tilly says that her back is sore. And she wanted to know why she had to have the operation done as she was feeling fine before that. I explained to Sonya that Tilly had begun bothering a mole and so I had it removed. Tilly told Sonya that the mole had become annoying and was in the way. Tilly asked how long before she would be better. I explained that it would be 10 days before the stitches were removed and Tilly told Sonya that was a very long time. Lacie and Secret told Sonya that they were upset when I took Tilly yesterday and that they're worried about her. 

Secret told Sonya how much she likes living with us and both Lacie (which surprised me) and Tilly agreed that they like having her here. Lacie asked if I was thinking about getting another fluff and I admitted that I have been but not a puppy -- another retiree -- but only if it's OK with all 3 of them. Lacie said that it would be OK and Tilly and Secret said that they would like it.

Lacie mentioned that I was always on the phone with Secret's "old" Mom and that was who I would get another fluff from.


Secret mentioned the medicine that I put into her eyes and says that it makes her eyes feel better and wanted to know if I was always going to do that.

Secret talked about how much she likes having the doggie door so that she can go in and out whenever she wants too.

All 3 talked about our neighbor who Pet Sits for them (Cathlene) and said that they love her and are happy when she comes over. And then Lacie told me that Tommy (Cathlene's Bichon) pees on the floor sometimes -- which is not very nice.

Tilly mentioned that I had gotten up last night and gave her special food and that Secret and Lacie didn't get any. That was true because Tilly hadn't had much to eat and was hungry and trying to jump up on the counter to see if there was anything to eat. She was making noise and woke me about 3:00 a.m. and I gave her a little bit of chicken to eat.

I asked Secret why she goes up the little stairs backwards She only said that it was easier for her -- but that Lacie and Tilly go up frontwards.

I asked which one wanted to go to Hilton Head and Secret immediately said that she did. Then both Tilly and Lacie said that they did too. I explained that only 1 could go this time, and I mentioned that there would be lots of other fluffs and people and Tilly decided that she didn't want to go and then Lacie volunteered to stay home with Tilly and said that Secret could go.

All 3 girls said that they see Jerry's spirit all the time but didn't understand that he wasn't in his physical body anymore. They told Sonya that he was very difficult and demanding of Mom and it was really hard for Mom sometimes. They're happy that we don't have to travel so much anymore, but they all told Sonya that they were good travellers and just liked sleeping on the plane.

Sonya was also able to connect with Jerry who told her that he was happy to be out of his body as he was having so much trouble breathing and it had been very hard on him. He also told her to tell me that he was sorry that he had been mean to me when he was sick. He said that he is with his brother and his SIL who died of cancer. And 2 of our Lhasas -- Duder and Shorty are with him. He mentioned that he had left his affairs in order and hoped that it made it easier on me. And he did do that.

Lastly the girls asked about my new haircut (which I got on Saturday) and told Sonya that they liked it. 

All 3 are happy and said that they were glad I wasn't crying anymore. They mentioned that they loved our house and Secret said that she didn't want to move -- but she thought I was thinking about moving in a little while -- close to her prior Mom. And that is true as I've been thinking of moving back to Boca which is near Bonnie Palmer's where Secret came from.

I asked Sonya to explain to Tilly that she shouldn't jump on the counters or tables and Sonya told her that she could hurt herself -- but Tilly said that she'd have to think about it 'cause she likes being on top of things.

Lacie wants me to walk her more, but Tilly and Secret want to ride in the pink stroller.

And several times throughout this conversation, Tilly butted in to talk about her Boo Boo and explain that she didn't like having her mole removed or her hair shaved.

Lacie talked about how Tilly always takes all the squeaky toys out of the toy basket and scatters them throughout the house. And Lacie explained that she has 3 special toys that are hers that are tiny because she only likes tiny flat toys.

Secret said that it scared her when Tilly played with her toys because Tilly jumps around too much and is so much bigger than Secret is.

But I was happy that all 3 seem happy, are feeling good (except for Tilly's Boo-Boo) and love each other.

There are so many things that Sonya would have had no way of knowing. Although she may have remembered that my DH was sick, she mentioned that he had recently passed. I didn't mention it to her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It sounds like a wonderful reading, maybe it will help give you closure, especially getting a message from Jerry and that he's with Duder and Shorty. It gives us all hope to be with our fluffs again...:wub:
Hugs!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Lynn, this gave me chills and almost brought me to tears. What a wonderful reading. I am amazed and so glad you had this done. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That was so interesting to read. While you were talking to her were the girls acting normal or could you kind of see which one was "talking"?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow, Lynn. You got a lot of great information. I am a true believer in some people's ability to communicate in ways we don't always understand. That's wonderful that Jerry's spirit came through to Sonya, also. How did that feel when she started talking about Jerry?

It cracks me up that Tilly is so concerned about her "boo boo" and that 10 days is such a very long time. That is sweet of Lacie to offer to stay home with Tilly when you go to HH. Is that characteristic of her personality? Tilly sounds like quite a character. I laughed when she wouldn't agree to stop jumping on counters and tables because she likes being on top of things. :HistericalSmiley:

Sounds like you've been given the ok to bring home dog #4! Can we expect an announcement soon or are you looking at some time in the further down the road?

So glad you had such a good reading. What an amazing birthday present to give yourself!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They were quiet -- but awake and just looking like they were paying attention -- but nothing else.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, is Sonya lurking on SM?  She sure knows a lot about you and your babies! Very cool.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> They were quiet -- but awake and just looking like they were paying attention -- but nothing else.


I find it so interesting. 
I always wonder what Milo is thinking and there's so many questions I want to ask him and things I want to let him know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orla -- having annual reading's done for the last 8 years, I have found a few things.

1. Sometimes the fluffs aren't thinking about much of anything -- or noting that would be important in our (human) minds. They may be thinking that they like their new bowl, for example.

2. They do often "tattle" on each other.

3. Sometimes they don't really have a good answer for the questions we ask because they don't think like we do. For example, Secret's answers to the why she goes up the stairs backwards isn't really the answer a human would give.

4. Sometimes we would never think of explaining something to them in the same terms that Sonya does -- like in order to explain time, she has to say something like "the sun will come up 10 times and it will be dark 10 times" which is equal to 10 days.

5. Sometimes when I want to tell them something -- like that Tilly shouldn't continue jumping onto everything -- they will give us a sassy response and let you know that they aren't going to do what you ask.

6. They do get concerned over things. Like when I mentioned the trip to HH, they wanted to know how soon I would be going and how long I would be gone. Sonya told them it was a long way off and that I would tell them more about it when the time came. But sometimes they also surprise you with their questions -- like -- "will I be staying with Cathlene or will she stay here?"

7. They like to brag about themselves telling Sonya that they're the cutest or the best at travelling or that they never make messes by taking out toys, etc.

And -- knowing the difference in personalities -- you do recognize which one is telling her something.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's all really interesting and seems like it was a very peaceful experience. I like how they all wanted to go to HH, just like kids.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow Lynn, that's so amazing. 

I love how they like to brag about themselves


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow Lynn!! Sounds like a great reading. Poor little Tilly is all concerned about her boo boo, the long recovery time, and being hairless! Your girls sound so special!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

educ8m said:


> Wow, Lynn. You got a lot of great information. I am a true believer in some people's ability to communicate in ways we don't always understand...........


I completely agree. When things get really stressful, I get bi-annual consultations and they are spot on. This person would have no idea as to what is going on because he does not know anyone that I know.... not even aquaintances. Maybe after the move, I will make an appointment for Miss Daisy. 

I think it is wonderful that the girls had a wonderful reading. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Are your girls always quiet during the readings? Vulfie was quite nervous, pacing around the room.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> BTW -- she is going to be on Kelly Ribbica's program this Friday morning if anyone is interested in watching.


Meant to tell you thanks for the heads-up about Sonya being on _Live With Kelly _this Friday. I just set my DVR to record it.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lynn how special to do this for yourself each year.
I would really do it for my pups but I know DH would blow a gasket.

I love that they all have something to say.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww, glad to hear that they are loving life with the exception of Tilly's boo boo. THis is a nice treat to give yourself and them. I must admit, I did get the chills reading your post, but maybe its just cause I'm reading it at night LOL.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That was a great reading. :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!! Very interesting!! I will DVR Sonya on Friday too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - I think I'd be afraid of what Tyler is thinking. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Great info about the girls and Jerry. I think it can be very comforting. :wub: I'll have to watch too.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That is very neat Lynn! Years ago Sonya lived in Houston and had a horse at the barn where I kept my horse, but this was after I left. She used to do readings on the horses and one of my friends said she had one and was shocked at how much she picked up on. She was not a believer before the reading but was afterward. I think it would be cool to do one with Steve, maybe I could find out the conditions he lived in before I got him. I often wonder. Thanks for sharing your reading with us!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That was a great reading, Lynn.

LBB had one a few years back. She said he was blind, crazy, and drove me nuts. Well, I could have told her that ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That sounds so cool, Lynn. Seems like she was spot on! 

I think my pack would drive her crazy....all talking (or yelling) at the same time!! :blink::w00t:

She'd probably tell me that I'm nuts having 6 dogs! (but I already know that)


And I can't even imagine Tink even paying the least remote attention to anything other than what's going on outside his window. :blush:

It is interesting though, I must admit.....


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That was very interesting Lynn. I'd love to do something like that and find out what the little stinkers are thinking. DH talks for them, and we have given them that personality, would be interesting to see how close or far off we are. Can't wait to meet you and Secret in HH!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That was so interesting!! It seems like listening to a pack of Malts talking is just like listening to a bunch of toddlers! Boo boo I love that!! If you've ever talked to a toddler that has a boo boo they won't let you forget it!! Oh and also being a tattle tale, that's a given with a toddler!!! Maybe that's why I love Fluffs so much... Just like little kids!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Very interesting...I wonder what my two would have to say!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:Wow amazingly wonderful :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Lynn, I thoroughly enjoyed reading all about the girls reading. I do tend to believe all that stuff. I wish I had read this sooner, I would have watched Kelly's show this morning for sure. I will check with Deb and see if she recorded it. Did you have the reading over the phone or in person?

I would love to know what my little gang is thinking. I wish I could talk my husband into letting me do a reading but he would blow a gasket too.


----------

